# new puppy



## gsmom (Sep 28, 2011)

my female gsd will be arriving in 8 days.
currently she is on Nature's select puppy kibble, which I cannot get
where I live. Breeder also recommended: Taste of the Wild, Evo, Origin and BlueBuffalo.
Would love to get your opinion. I hate to change the food she is on, but I can't find it anywhere!
Thanks!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I feed my puppy Wellness Large Breed Puppy. It is very similar to Blue Buffalo, almost an exact match and a couple of dollars less expensive.

Post a pic of your puppy when you get it.
Congratulations!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

TOTW, EVO, and Orijen are all grain free. You have to be careful feeding grain free to puppies because of the calcium content. Nature's Select is NOT grain-free. If I were you I'd stick with a high-quality all life stanges (not puppy) food, and I certainly wouldn't rule out one with grains.


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

I feed my puppy Orijen large breed puppy, but it could be a pain as well to try to find it locally. Usually small specialized pet stores carry it. I heard that Taste of The Wild is not good for puppies, but is great for adult dogs. 

Good luck with your girl!


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

Hi gsmom,
I know that is one gorgeous pup you are getting  I order all my food from Pet food direct... shipping offsets the tax, I am sure they have what you need. 

All the best with your new pup !!!
Pam and Delta


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I got food shipped from the doggiefood.com advertiser here on the board - came quick and was cheaper than buying it locally...and saved 20 bucks on gas to go to pick it up locally (sorta !!) too!

the foods she recommend are all good quality foods 

Lee


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

I also feed mine Orijen large breed puppy and they are doing great on it.


----------



## gsmom (Sep 28, 2011)

lilysmom said:


> Hi gsmom,
> I know that is one gorgeous pup you are getting  I order all my food from Pet food direct... shipping offsets the tax, I am sure they have what you need.
> 
> All the best with your new pup !!!
> Pam and Delta


Thanks for the info! Our new girls name is "Only" Kaya. I will be needing lots of help. This forum is wonderful. Delta is beautiful. I hope our dog will get to the beach and love it!


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

Thanks... I look forward to hearing about your adventure(s) !


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I feed mine Solid Gold Wolf Cub, Orijen was too rich for him.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

TOTW, EVO and Blue Buffalo Wilderness aren't appropriate for growing large breed puppies Orijen you'd need the LBP formula but all their products are VERY expensive. (They run roughly $2-$3 per pound!) Blue Buffalo regular formulas are over priced for the quality.

I personally like Sportmix dog food. I use the 24/20 formula in the black bag and couldn't be happier. The ingredients don't read the best but I can promise you it'll feed your dog just as well, if not better than those super expensive foods. How do I know? Well I used to spend a couple hundred a month on dog food until I realized that I got the same results on Sportmix which is only $25 for 50lb of food. Compared to most brands of $60-$90 for 30lb or less.

If you want to spend more, then go for it. But *I* personally wont go back unless there is a problem. My dogs did well on the expensive stuff and they're doing well on Sportmix. Why pay a $35-$65 difference for less food if what I feed works? The only exception to this is the By Nature I'm starting to add in but it will only last as long as these bags do. Only reason I bought them was because I got 6lb bags for a penny each.  Even Ol' Roy can't beat that!

Back on track though, Sportmix has never been recalled and uses non-GMO ingredients.

If you want to go with a prettier ingredients list but don't want to break the bank, I'd recommend California Natural, Whole Earth Farms, By Nature/Blue Seal (Same company with pretty similar ingredients. BS would probably be a little cheaper though BN is affordable too), Fromm Classics (Not their "Four Star" foods, they're the same quality only about a $20 price difference. Go for the Classics formulas), Health Wise, Pro Pac (Same people who make Sportmix), Eagle Pack, Professionals, ect. Just to give you a good basic list of foods. All these should run you roughly $1-$1.30 per pound. Some (ie. Professionals, Pro Pac) will run you less than $1/lb. California Natural would probably be the most expensive at about $1.50 per pound. And again, Sportmix is cheapest at 50 cents per pound. If you have more than one dog to feed (Otherwise, even for a GSD sized dog it would give you a LOT of food to store) you can get $1 off each bag if you buy from Tractor Supply and get 5+ bags at a time.


----------

